# 191 hand hurt in arc flash



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

On Monday, December, 12. ---------- was injured while working inside a medium voltage compartment at Boeing. He is currently being treated at the Harborview Burn Unit ICU. 
Don't have any details besides this info found on our locals home page.
Be safe everyone!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well i would hopewhoever this is isn't spending Xmas in the burn unit......~CS~


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

It was asking for donations for gifts to be sent to the burn unit.
I hate to see stuff like this. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> I hate to see stuff like this. Totally unacceptable.


I agree, it will come down to saving a buck or just laziness.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

hope he is going to be ok...been hurt too many times myself at work..it always sucks...comp blows....in our minds..our hearts.. and thoughts..I hate these stories...but they serve as a reminder to what we do..best wishes for a speedy recovery...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I burnt my hands it was on a UPS, battery system, hard to turn the power off, I was in a rush, and Insulated wrench that wasn’t so insulated and a 2nd guy grounded the system with telling me what he was doing, HE ASSUMED.

TOTALLY MY FAULT


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kinda crazy, Boeing is usually very very anal about safety.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Everything I have heard is second and third hand, so I don't know how reliable this is, but from what I hear Boeing uses a different contractor for the LOTO for their MV equipment and there was a lack of coordination between the person doing the work and the person locking it out. This seems like a bad idea if true, I have been taught whoever works on it locks it out.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chris856 said:


> Everything I have heard is second and third hand, so I don't know how reliable this is, but from what I hear Boeing uses a different contractor for the LOTO for their MV equipment and there was a lack of coordination between the person doing the work and the person locking it out. This seems like a bad idea if true, I have been taught whoever works on it locks it out.


Do you know what contractor he was working for?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't get it. Why would anyone even open a "MV" unit with power on? Sounds hoakey.Send money.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chris856 said:


> ...Boeing uses a different contractor for the LOTO for their MV equipment...This seems like a bad idea if true, I have been taught whoever works on it locks it out.


 It depends how it's set up. For example we have outside contractors apply their locks, but we are essentially responsible for doing the actual isolation, because we understand the system and they don't. We work very closely with them and go over all the 1-lines and such, but they're still taking our word for it that everything is correct.

-John


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> I don't get it. Why would anyone even open a "MV" unit with power on? Sounds hoakey.Send money.


 I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 24, 2011)

I wish him a quick recovery!


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Do you know what contractor he was working for?


 Sequoya electric, I don't think I spelled that right


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> TOTALLY MY FAULT


 It almost always is.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> On Monday, December, 12. ---------- was injured while working inside a medium voltage compartment at Boeing. He is currently being treated at the Harborview Burn Unit ICU.
> Don't have any details besides this info found on our locals home page.
> Be safe everyone!



Who is 191?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Who is 191?


 My local. I guess it should have said local 191 member hurt.


----------

